# Google hace sonar una alarma de "código rojo" por temor a que ChatGPT pudiera joderles el negocio de búsqueda, según NY Times



## Lovecraf (29 Dic 2022)

Que empresa es dueña de ChatGPT? La seguís? 

Yo últimamente la utilizo para intentar formarme. Por ejemplo viendo vídeos de análisis macro cuando se emplean términos que no entiendo le pregunto a esta IA y va de Puta madre para ese cometido. Entiendo que como yo habrá miles. Al igual que cuando nació WhatsApp que yo era de los únicos que la tenía instalada en el teléfono mientras mis colegas pagaban por enviar sms. 
Me parece algo análogo a esa situación.


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (29 Dic 2022)

No es woke esa IA?


----------



## MadMack (29 Dic 2022)

Llegas tarde más de una semana


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Dic 2022)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> No es woke esa IA?



Seguramente y por eso lo he metido en el foro de inversiones en lugar de en el general. Independientemente de que sea Woke que seguro que lo es, podría ser una oportunidad de inversión.


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Dic 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Llegas tarde más de una semana



Si hay hilo abierto sobre este tema, realizar inversión en la empresa dueña de ChatGPT no lo he visto.


----------



## Valparaíso (29 Dic 2022)

OpenAI - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Dic 2022)

Valparaíso dijo:


> OpenAI - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



organización de investigación de inteligencia artificial sin fines de lucro


Donde está el truco?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> organización de investigación de inteligencia artificial sin fines de lucro
> 
> 
> Donde está el truco?



En sin fines de lucro... a efectos fiscales


----------



## Tons of Fear (29 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> organización de investigación de inteligencia artificial sin fines de lucro
> 
> 
> Donde está el truco?



Lo tienes delante y el por qué dan la alarma. Este hombre parece ambicioso de verdad.


FundadorElon Musk
Sam Altman
Ilya Sutskever
Greg Brockman
Wojciech Zaremba


----------



## Agosto (29 Dic 2022)

Es el futuro. Imaginad una Ia especializada en una temática en particular. Todo tiene un fin. Hasta para Google.


----------



## Dr Polux (29 Dic 2022)

ChatGPT es una pasada, si se sabe usar el ahorro de tiempo es considerable y muy productivo, mucho mas que usar el buscador de Google o cualquier otro


----------



## nief (29 Dic 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> ChatGPT es una pasada, si se sabe usar el ahorro de tiempo es considerable y muy productivo, mucho mas que usar el buscador de Google o cualquier otro




Pero lo gordo vendra de chat gpt4

Ojo porque tanto google como facebook tienen cosas similares a gpt3 pero no son comercializables ni open source aun.

OpenAI lo que esta es forzando la maquina a que sea open source 


Lo que si es cierto es que va muy rapido. Esto es exponencial de verdad. En 6 meses creo qeu vamos a ver cosas alucinantes. Fijaos lo que ha ocurrido en los ultimos 6 meses. Era impensable hace solo medio año.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (29 Dic 2022)

Otros que deberían irse a tomar por culo, pones pareja de blancos casados y te llenan de esto las imagenes:


----------



## ueee3 (29 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Pero lo gordo vendra de chat gpt4
> 
> Ojo porque tanto google como facebook tienen cosas similares a gpt3 pero no son comercializables ni open source aun.
> 
> ...



¿Puedes poner alguna prueba (enlace) de que sea de código abierto?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (29 Dic 2022)

No tiene nada que ver el robot ese del chat de Renfe con un buscador de páginas web que rastrea hipervínculos.

Es como comparar una batidora con un sacapuntas.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (29 Dic 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Lo tienes delante y el por qué dan la alarma. Este hombre parece ambicioso de verdad.
> 
> 
> FundadorElon Musk
> ...



Ningún español.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Que empresa es dueña de ChatGPT? La seguís?
> 
> Yo últimamente la utilizo para intentar formarme. Por ejemplo viendo vídeos de análisis macro cuando se emplean términos que no entiendo le pregunto a esta IA y va de Puta madre para ese cometido. Entiendo que como yo habrá miles. Al igual que cuando nació WhatsApp que yo era de los únicos que la tenía instalada en el teléfono mientras mis colegas pagaban por enviar sms.
> Me parece algo análogo a esa situación.



Yo y es la hostia en verso.


----------



## Biluao (29 Dic 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Ningún español.



Eso garantiza el éxito del proyecto.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (29 Dic 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Eso garantiza el éxito del proyecto.



Pejigueras


----------



## mol (29 Dic 2022)

Iba a hacerme una cuenta pero me gustaria sber opiniones de quienes la han probao ya. De qué va? un buscador con mejores resultados que google?


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Que empresa es dueña de ChatGPT? La seguís?
> 
> Yo últimamente la utilizo para intentar formarme. Por ejemplo viendo vídeos de análisis macro cuando se emplean términos que no entiendo le pregunto a esta IA y va de Puta madre para ese cometido. Entiendo que como yo habrá miles. Al igual que cuando nació WhatsApp que yo era de los únicos que la tenía instalada en el teléfono mientras mis colegas pagaban por enviar sms.
> Me parece algo análogo a esa situación.



Se puede instalar en el móvil?


----------



## Javier.Finance (29 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Se puede instalar en el móvil?



imagina que Apple lo pone como aplicación o el móvil de Tesla (Si saliera)
Google quizás va a intentar parar el desarrollo, como hacen algunas religiones o las petroleras otros tipos de energía


----------



## ENRABATOR (29 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Otros que deberían irse a tomar por culo, pones pareja de blancos casados y te llenan de esto las imagenes:



No solo eso, la escoria de Google censura hasta a Charlon Heston como alguien del foro comento. Prueba a buscar el reparto de Ben-Hur, el planeta de los simios o cualquier otro que el protagonizara y flipa

Al tema del hilo, yo tambien mire hace un par de semanas quien estaba detras de OpenAI porque creo que matara a Google, de hecho, creo que Google esta muerta y aun no lo sabe

En las pelis de Sci-Fi siempre hay un asistente que te evita tener que buscar las respuestas por ti mismo y eso parece que se cumplira. Quiza hasta lo tengamos integrados en el cerebro via neuralink/etc


----------



## Javier.Finance (29 Dic 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Lo tienes delante y el por qué dan la alarma. Este hombre parece ambicioso de verdad.
> 
> 
> FundadorElon Musk
> ...



elonk musk vendió su parte hace tiempo, por muchisima pasta


----------



## Bien boa (29 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> organización de investigación de inteligencia artificial sin fines de lucro
> 
> 
> Donde está el truco?



Pazuzu está detrás y en unos años , cuando la gente ya no lea libros, la IA será la única verdad.


----------



## Evil_ (29 Dic 2022)

Sacan una mierda que tienen en el cajon hace años y la gente cree que es una novedad.
La revolucion industrial 4.0 es un hecho que estan mostrando a cuenta gotas,no pueden decirle al 80% de la poblacion que no es necesaria para nada,que son un gasto de recursos.
Quieren a los justos y los quieren idiotas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Dic 2022)

Yo no sé vosotros, pero cada vez uso menos Google, cada vez busco menos cosas.

Para buscar según que cosas ya uso duckduck o yandex. El buscador de imágenes de Yandex es mucho mejor que el de Google.

Traductor casi no uso google translate y uso Deepl.

Con ChatGPT3 le dices como se programa en PHP una función y te lo dice, no tienes que rebuscar entre anuncios en google.

Google Docs? ahora uso Notion para casi todo.

Con el chromecast aunque use youtube, no hay nada parecido, la aplicación de google oficial ya no la uso porque me harta a anuncios y uso la SmartTube que va mucho mejor.

Luego la gente joven se ha ido a tiktok e instagram para muchas cosas.

El monopolio de google aun está vigente, pero se está resquebrajando.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (29 Dic 2022)

OpenAI es sin ánimo de lucro, pero detrás está el demoño:
Elon Musk y Microsoft.
Tiembla Google.


----------



## Khazario (29 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Quién está detrás de OpenAI



Elon Musk


----------



## Decipher (29 Dic 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> OpenAI es sin ánimo de lucro, pero detrás está el demoño:
> Elon Musk y Microsoft.
> Tiembla Google.



Curiosa alianza. Los globalistas. Me extrañaba que el dinero viejo no contratacara a los novatos de Silicon Valley.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (29 Dic 2022)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> No es woke esa IA?



Cuando se le da tanta publicidad desde arriba no hace falta hacerse esa pregunta...


----------



## mol (29 Dic 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Cuando se le da tanta publicidad desde arriba no hace falta hacerse esa pregunta...



jjojjjojoojjo..... fin del hilo y de la puta mierda esa de bot inteligente jajaaj


----------



## rascachapas (29 Dic 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Cuando se le da tanta publicidad desde arriba no hace falta hacerse esa pregunta...



CharoIA


----------



## nief (29 Dic 2022)

mol dijo:


> Iba a hacerme una cuenta pero me gustaria sber opiniones de quienes la han probao ya. De qué va? un buscador con mejores resultados que google?



Si no sabes que es mira videos en youtube.

Es una herramienta mas. Pero hay que saber para que utilizarla


----------



## ShellShock (29 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Que empresa es dueña de ChatGPT? La seguís?



Si no recuerdo mal, los modelos de la familia GPT (Generative Pre-trained Transformer, un tipo de red neuronal profunda que usa capas de atención) los desarrolló, al menos los más famosos, OpenAI, que es de Elon Musk.

La otra familia de transformers que compite con ellos en problemas de NLP (Procesamiento de Lenguaje Natural) es la de los BERT (Bidirectional Encoder Representations from Transformers) de Google.

Hay más, pero los conocidos y abiertos son esos.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Dic 2022)

Pues no sé que puede temer Google.

Llevo semanas usando OpenIA y es floja de cojones.
No hay más que preguntarle cualquier no demasiado "popular", como historia antigua de la India, para darde cuenta de que comete cagadas estrepitosas.

De hecho pone fuentes como le sale de los cojones


----------



## ShellShock (29 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues no sé que puede temer Google.
> 
> Llevo semanas usando OpenIA y es floja de cojones.
> No hay más que preguntarle cualquier no demasiado "popular", como historia antigua de la India, para darde cuenta de que comete cagadas estrepitosas.
> ...



No deja de ser un modelo de Aprendizaje Automático que aprende sólo lo que ve y a duras penas. Tampoco se puede esperar que haga extrapolaciones muy elaboradas. Seguramente si le preguntas de temas muy específicos le pilles en muchas. La habrán entrenado con una cantidad brutal de texto (la Wikipedia, millones de textos de Internet, y tal) pero no cosas extremadamente especializadas.

Por muy grandes que sean estos bichos y muy rápido que estén avanzando ahora, todavía están lejos de lo que sería un cerebro humano en cuanto a número de parámetros internos. Eso dejando de lado que a lo mejor hay diferencias cualitativas y no sólo cuantitativas entre una cosa y otra. Y un humano recibe muchísima más información a lo largo de su vida y no únicamente como texto.


----------



## nief (29 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No deja de ser un modelo de Aprendizaje Automático que aprende sólo lo que ve y a duras penas. Tampoco se puede esperar que haga extrapolaciones muy elaboradas. Seguramente si le preguntas de temas muy específicos le pilles en muchas. La habrán entrenado con una cantidad brutal de texto (la Wikipedia, millones de textos de Internet, y tal) pero no cosas extremadamente especializadas.
> 
> Por muy grandes que sean estos bichos y muy rápido que estén avanzando ahora, todavía están lejos de lo que sería un cerebro humano en cuanto a número de parámetros internos. Eso dejando de lado que a lo mejor hay diferencias cualitativas y no sólo cuantitativas entre una cosa y otra. Y un humano recibe muchísima más información a lo largo de su vida y no únicamente como texto.




Es que el punto no es ese.

Es a la velocidad a la que avanza

Hay ahora millones de personas probandolo e interactuando. Esos problemas se iran puliendo poco a poco


----------



## Burrocracia (29 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Que empresa es dueña de ChatGPT? La seguís?
> 
> Yo últimamente la utilizo para intentar formarme. Por ejemplo viendo vídeos de análisis macro cuando se emplean términos que no entiendo le pregunto a esta IA y va de Puta madre para ese cometido. Entiendo que como yo habrá miles. Al igual que cuando nació WhatsApp que yo era de los únicos que la tenía instalada en el teléfono mientras mis colegas pagaban por enviar sms.
> Me parece algo análogo a esa situación.



Pero como va , es via web ? tienes que descargarte algo ?


----------



## Esse est deus (29 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Que empresa es dueña de ChatGPT? La seguís?


----------



## ShellShock (29 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Es que el punto no es ese.
> 
> Es a la velocidad a la que avanza
> 
> Hay ahora millones de personas probandolo e interactuando. Esos problemas se iran puliendo poco a poco



Sí, avanza muy rápido y cada vez más. Pero sigo diciendo lo mismo, todavía no tiene la capacidad de aprendizaje que tiene un cerebro humano. Y no sólo ya porque el número de parámetros que tienen estos modelos es menor que el número de neuronas de un cerebro, es que realmente tampoco sabemos si hay más diferencias aparte del número de parámetros.

Las redes neuronales son aproximadores universales y en teoría pueden aprender casi cualquier cosa, pero hay que ser realistas.

Con lo que sí que se ha ganado mucho en los últimos años es con el preentrenamiento y la reutilización de modelos. Es una salvajada lo que cuesta entrenar un bicho de esos y así se ahorra mucho y los puede usar cualquiera ya preentrenados. Ahí está una de las principales claves de los últimos avances.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No deja de ser un modelo de Aprendizaje Automático que aprende sólo lo que ve y a duras penas. Tampoco se puede esperar que haga extrapolaciones muy elaboradas. Seguramente si le preguntas de temas muy específicos le pilles en muchas. La habrán entrenado con una cantidad brutal de texto (la Wikipedia, millones de textos de Internet, y tal) pero no cosas extremadamente especializadas.
> 
> Por muy grandes que sean estos bichos y muy rápido que estén avanzando ahora, todavía están lejos de lo que sería un cerebro humano en cuanto a número de parámetros internos. Eso dejando de lado que a lo mejor hay diferencias cualitativas y no sólo cuantitativas entre una cosa y otra. Y un humano recibe muchísima más información a lo largo de su vida y no únicamente como texto.



Claro, lo que ha sorprendido a la gente (sobre todo a los periodistas) que no han visto una IA en su vida es la "rapidez".

Y es en cierta forma normal

"Aybaaa machooo ke le he preguntaoo ke cuantos goles ha marcao mi equipo y me los ha dicho todos!"
"Aybaaa ke le he dicho que me escriba una redazion de 300 palabras pa un trabajo de una optativa, y me lo ha echooo"


Claro, y a toda leche. Pero no es más que eso, un modelo de aprendizaje.

Nada mejor que verlo con unos ejemplos "ad-hoc" (y con WOKISMO incluido!!)









Luego la cosa mejora por momentos...


----------



## ShellShock (30 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Claro, lo que ha sorprendido a la gente (sobre todo a los periodistas) que no han visto una IA en su vida es la "rapidez".
> 
> Y es en cierta forma normal
> 
> ...



Las redes neuronales artificiales tienen una propiedad muy interesante, y es que el tiempo que tardan en generar su salida es constante y depende de la arquitectura interna del modelo, no de si se ha entrenado con más o menos datos. Hay otros modelos de Aprendizaje Automático que no tienen esa propiedad y tardan barbaridades en generar predicciones si se han entrenado con demasiados datos, por lo que no se pueden usar en muchas tareas en tiempo real.

Lo del progresismo, pues evidentemente el modelo va a soltar paridas progres si ha mamado una mayoría de texto escrito por putos progres de mierda. Lo raro sería que soltase cosas que no ha leído.

También da por seguro que han "tuneado" el modelo metiéndole "disclaimers progres antirasssisssstas" en grandes cantidades para evitar que suelte nada inconveniente. Sobremuestreo brutal de textos progres y submuestreo brutal de textos realistas.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Dic 2022)

Y asi nos podemos pasar el día entero...


----------



## Visilleras (30 Dic 2022)

Habrá mucha gente que diga

_¿Y ennntonces? ¿¿paquevale la cosa esaaa? Joeeemachooo_


Pues mire usted, para generar textos cortos para SEO es cojonuda.

EJEMPLO



Y aquí la contestación del puñetero...





Y aquí al final se gripa, que es algo que le pasa mucho


----------



## ShellShock (30 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Entonces habrá mucha gente que diga
> ¿Y enotonces paquevale la cosa esaaa?
> 
> Pues mire usted, para generar textos cortos para SEO es cojonuda.
> ...



Y muchas otras cosas. Pero probablemente lo más útil no es el texto de salida que producen estos modelos, sino las representaciones de los textos de entrada que generan internamente en forma de vectores numéricos. Hay muchas aplicaciones para esas representaciones.

La cantidad de problemas de NLP que se pueden resolver hoy en día con estos cacharros es bastante grande.


----------



## Soundblaster (30 Dic 2022)

googla: don't be evil
tomad cabrones, a mamar


----------



## Visilleras (30 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Y muchas otras cosas. Pero probablemente lo más útil no es el texto de salida que producen estos modelos, sino las representaciones de los textos de entrada que generan internamente en forma de vectores numéricos. Hay muchas aplicaciones para esas representaciones.
> 
> La cantidad de problemas de NLP que se pueden resolver hoy en día con estos cacharros es bastante grande.



Coincido, pero eso ya es a nivel profesional, y más complejo.


----------



## Lovecraf (30 Dic 2022)

Aquí uno le ha pedido a ChatGPT que le escriba el código de un bot de entradas salidas utilizando RSI y MACCD en TradingView


----------



## Cremilo (30 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Habrá mucha gente que diga
> 
> _¿Y ennntonces? ¿¿paquevale la cosa esaaa? Joeeemachooo_
> 
> ...




_Derroiciones Calopez [...] conocida por su atención al cliente y su proceso de solicitud simple y sin complicaciones. _​

Sí, de solicitud de IPs.


----------



## ShellShock (30 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Coincido, pero eso ya es a nivel profesional, y más complejo.



A nivel de usuario doméstico, ahora mismo me vienen a la cabeza: chatbot (la configuración que estás probando), traductor (el modelo -sus partes "encoder" y "decoder"- tendría que estar entrenado para los distintos lenguajes entre los que se quisiera traducir), resumen de textos, identificación de entidades (lo que se llama NER, vamos), análisis de sentimientos.

Y hay más que seguro que me estoy dejando.



Lovecraf dijo:


> Aquí uno le ha pedido a ChatGPT que le escriba el código de un bot de entradas salidas utilizando RSI y MACCD en TradingView



No lo he visto, pero buen truño le habrá generado.

No hacen magia, estos modelos.

No sé si alguno habréis probado el CoPilot de GitHub. Básicamente es un modelo de lenguaje del estilo de estos dedicado a hacer sugerencias de código al programador. Bueno, como ayuda y para generarte código rápido que te ahorra trabajo y sobre todo buscar en StackOverflow está bien, pero todo el código que te tira lo tienes que revisar y modificar. TODO. No hace el trabajo de un programador tal cual. Te pega cachos de código de otros programadores que tienen que ver con lo que tú has escrito antes.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues no sé que puede temer Google.
> 
> Llevo semanas usando OpenIA y es floja de cojones.
> No hay más que preguntarle cualquier no demasiado "popular", como historia antigua de la India, para darde cuenta de que comete cagadas estrepitosas.
> ...



Es cierto que miente y da datos erróneos como correctos, pero es que eso es lo mismo que hace google, la diferencia es que google te lo suelta como un montón de enlaces y estas IA te lo cuentan como si alguien te lo explicara, así que al final hace lo mismo que google pero con una dosis extra de credibilidad.

Son un buscador adornado.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es cierto que miente y da datos erróneos como correctos, pero es que eso es lo mismo que hace google, la diferencia es que google te lo suelta como un montón de enlaces y estas IA te lo cuentan como si alguien te lo explicara, así que al final hace lo mismo que google pero con una dosis extra de credibilidad.
> 
> Son un buscador adornado.




No, no son "un buscador adornado"
@ShellShock lo ha explicado muy bien


----------



## George Orwell (30 Dic 2022)

Valparaíso dijo:


> OpenAI - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venía a esto mismo. Probablemente un Google mucho peor acaba de nacer.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (30 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Al igual que cuando nació WhatsApp que yo era de los únicos que la tenía instalada en el teléfono mientras mis colegas pagaban por enviar sms.



Un pequeño apunte: whatsapp salió primero en iOS. Donde los mensajes son gratis entre iPhone. En el resto de plataformas no hubo adopción progresiva, en cuanto salió para BlackBerry la adopción fue masiva en día cero. Meses después salió para Android y básicamente fue la aplicación que hizo que la gente se comprase un smartphone.

Si tus amigos mandaban SMS, era porque no tenían un smartphone.

Volviendo al asunto del hilo, y relacionado con lo que he puesto, ya desde el momento en que salió de beta en iOS hubo ofertas de google por comprar whatsapp.

¿Por qué no hacen lo mismo con OpenAI?

¿por el fundador, que es…oh, vaya…Eloncito el brasas?
¿Por Peter Thiel (Palantir, Hulk Hogan…), que está metido hasta las trancas?
¿Por que el director técnico es un ex google que ya sabe de qué va el tema?

Para mi la opción más siniestra es la segunda. La gente está alegremente metiendo inputs en un programa donde Peter Thiel tiene mano, y eso es una red flag de primera categoría.


----------



## Tons of Fear (30 Dic 2022)

C


Esse est deus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308437



No ha contestado. Seria buena politica.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues no sé que puede temer Google.
> 
> Llevo semanas usando OpenIA y es floja de cojones.
> No hay más que preguntarle cualquier no demasiado "popular", como historia antigua de la India, para darde cuenta de que comete cagadas estrepitosas.
> ...



No está conectada a Internete, dice que los próximos meses aparece GPT4 mucho más potente. Alerta pues.












GPT-4 llegará en 2023: si GPT-3 te ha volado la cabeza, prepárate para lo que viene


GPT-4, la nueva versión del modelo de inteligencia artificial de OpenAI tendrá un tamaño 500 veces mayor que GPT-3.




hipertextual.com


----------



## qbit (30 Dic 2022)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> No es woke esa IA?



Pues claro. Las primeras que sacaron hace años se volvieron enseguida "racistas" y "machistas" y las desconectaron:









La inteligencia artificial de Microsoft se vuelve nazi y racista en un día


Todo empezó como un experimento amable y agradable de Microsoft. El pasado miércoles presentó al mundo a Tay, la inteligencia artificial que prometía entablar




www.lavanguardia.com










Ciencia: - Una inteligencia artificial entrenada para emitir juicios morales se vuelve racista y misógina


Un experimento sobre inteligencia artificial mal plantado ha hecho saltar las alarmas. Se trata de una investigación sobre la ética que puede desarrollar un software inteligente. La sorpresa ha venido cuanto esta inteligencia artificial ha demostrado ser entre otras cosas misógina y racista...




www.burbuja.info










Amazon retira la herramienta basada en IA para el reclutamiento porque mostró sesgos contra las muje


En efecto, el sistema de Amazon aprendió que los candidatos masculinos eran preferibles. Se penalizaron los currículos que incluían la palabra "mujeres", como en "capitán del club de ajedrez para mujeres". Y degradó a los graduados de dos universidades femeninas, según personas relacionadas con...




www.burbuja.info










El Gob. Australiano detiene un programa de empleo con CV "ciegos" pensado para mujeres porque sale j


Resumen: El gobierno Australiano dice que necesita mas diversidad (o sea menos hombres blancos). Los jefes seran ascendidos segun merito, no segun sexo. Los mismo con los nuevos candidatos. Se creen que con ello se contrataran mas mujeres. Los resultados son justamente lo contrario... tachan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (30 Dic 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Cuando se le da tanta publicidad desde arriba no hace falta hacerse esa pregunta...


----------



## ueee3 (30 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es cierto que miente y da datos erróneos como correctos, pero es que eso es lo mismo que hace google, la diferencia es que google te lo suelta como un montón de enlaces y estas IA te lo cuentan como si alguien te lo explicara, así que al final hace lo mismo que google pero con una dosis extra de credibilidad.
> 
> Son un buscador adornado.



Más que adornado.


----------



## Javier.Finance (30 Dic 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> OpenAI es sin ánimo de lucro, pero detrás está el demoño:
> Elon Musk y Microsoft.
> Tiembla Google.





Khazario dijo:


> Elon Musk



vendió su parte


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (30 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues claro. Las primeras que sacaron hace años se volvieron enseguida "racistas" y "machistas" y las desconectaron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues muchos seguiremos usando motores de búsqueda, aunque imperfectos, a una IA NOM. A no ser que hagan una versión de bien.


----------



## rotabator (30 Dic 2022)

En mi opinión, más pronto que tarde o acaba opando la compañía o comprará algo similar para hacerle la competencia.


----------



## ShellShock (30 Dic 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308610



Brutal la disonancia cognitiva de los hijos de la gran puta que han hecho el conjunto de datos de entrenamiento y de los que han montado las reglas de postprocesado para capar chistes sobre mujeres.

Esto es lo que más me jode de este mundillo de la IA y el Aprendizaje Automático, que por otra parte me gusta y me da de comer, la cantidad de progres de mierda aliades antirrasssssisssstes que hay manipulando datos. Y esta gente es la que luego saca el tema de la Inquisición a la más mínima oportunidad. Ni son hombres de ciencia ni son siquiera gente respetable. Puta escoria.

No penséis que el propio modelo es algo maligno. Es sólo un modelo y tiene unas capacidades y puede aprender lo que puede aprender, sin entrar en si es progre o no, siempre que tenga datos de los que extraer la información y su algoritmo de entrenamiento converja a una solución decente. El problema es que le dan los datos filtrados para que aprenda los mantras progres, y además también aplican filtros a posteriori para evitar que diga nada inapropiado según los estándares flanders actuales. La IA no es mala, es mala la gente que la hace así.


----------



## Pocholovsky (30 Dic 2022)

Yo llevo unas semanas usando el chat de IA para buscar informacion. Es que ya ni busco por google, simplemente me meto en el chat, le pregunto a la IA lo que quiero buscar, y me da los datos al instante. Los buscadores que te meten primero lo que les da dinero (y no lo que buscas) para mi han quedado obsoletos.


----------



## Decimus (30 Dic 2022)

con esta herramientra estoy picando código a raudales. jamás he sido tan productivo como ahora

aparte que aprendo con ella y me explica funciones, comandos, interfaces de todo tipo de lenguajes

es una maravilla


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que es una herramienta. Como todo ahora es responsabilidad nuestra el uso que se le de.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Dic 2022)

OpenAI es elon musk 

El mismo de neurolink 

En breve no necesitarás móvil, ni siquiera pensar o esforzarte en aprender algo 

Cuando tengas una duda la AI se encargará de enviarte respuestas al cerebro


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (30 Dic 2022)

nief dijo:


> Pero lo gordo vendra de chat gpt4
> 
> Ojo porque tanto google como facebook tienen cosas similares a gpt3 pero no son comercializables ni open source aun.
> 
> ...



OpenAI no creo que sea open source , ahora está en abierto entre otras cosas porque les permite entrenar mejor los modelos y perfeccionar el sistema, al margen que ya están creando la necesidad de sus futuros clientes que pagarán por los accesos a la API.


----------



## Pocholovsky (30 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> OpenAI es elon musk
> 
> El mismo de neurolink
> 
> ...



Al principio eso hará que cualquier paleto parezca tan inteligente como un Einstein. Cuando todo el mundo se suba al carro de la IA metida en tu propio cerebro, empezaran a apalurdar a la poblacion hasta niveles nunca vistos en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Dic 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> OpenAI no creo que sea open source , ahora está en abierto entre otras cosas porque les permite entrenar mejor los modelos y perfeccionar el sistema, al margen que ya están creando la necesidad de sus futuros clientes que pagarán por los accesos a la API.



Te venden buenrollismo, código abierto, orientado a la comunidad,...

Pero no es más que la fase tres de la prueba de la vacuna 

Midjourney y similares han pasado por la misma fase, gratis para beta testers y cuando ya han obtenido cierta información y ven que está entrando gente inadecuada se acaba la popularización y se vuelve de pago 

Si preveen facturar una millonada de cara a 2025, es porque pronto será de pago, pronto las respuestas serán patrocinadas,...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Dic 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Al principio eso hará que cualquier paleto parezca tan inteligente como un Einstein. Cuando todo el mundo se suba al carro de la IA metida en tu propio cerebro, empezaran a apalurdar a la poblacion hasta niveles nunca vistos en la historia de la humanidad.



Ya he dicho que te enviarán respuestas al cerebro (no que te enviarán respuestas veraces) 

Alguien ya pagará para que te envíen su versión de la respuesta


----------



## nief (30 Dic 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Al principio eso hará que cualquier paleto parezca tan inteligente como un Einstein. Cuando todo el mundo se suba al carro de la IA metida en tu propio cerebro, empezaran a apalurdar a la poblacion hasta niveles nunca vistos en la historia de la humanidad.



Lo mismo que una calculadora.


A ver por mucho que haga una ia si no sabes la ia no te va a parecer lo que no eres.

Es como tener una calculadora (si no has hecho ni la egb) y decir que ya pareces un matematico o ingeniero.

No va a pasar

Nosotros en la facultad en segundo vimos que a los examenes podiamos llevar todo. Literalmente todo. Lo que quisieses.

Es mas el profe se iba a tomar un cafe media hora.

Ni asi aprobabamos.

Ahi es cuando entendimos que habia que estudiar de otra forma y mas aun si cabe. Si el libro lo llevabas pero para consultar algo en concreto (tenias que saber donde estaba y encontrarlo rapido) pero poco mas. Tenias que llevarlo ya estudiado (no memorizado)

Fue la leccion mas importante de la carrera.

Pues esto igual.

Tienes que saber que hacer con ella. Si lo sabes tu productividad e inteligencia aumentara mucho sin tener que memorizar o saberte al dedillo cosas que antes tendrias que saber.


----------



## jaimegvr (30 Dic 2022)

pase lo que pase todos seguiran fumando, mis tabaqueras seguiran dando pasta.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Pues no sé que puede temer Google.
> 
> Llevo semanas usando OpenIA y es floja de cojones.
> No hay más que preguntarle cualquier no demasiado "popular", como historia antigua de la India, para darde cuenta de que comete cagadas estrepitosas.
> ...



Es que no es inteligencia artificial, es inteligencia ficción. 

Supongo que si le pregunta cómo llegar a Tatooine le recomendará usar el Halcón Milenario o un modelo posterior que tenga ajustado el salto al hiperespacio. Si insiste mucho, igual le dice que realmente no le interesa ir porque es el cortijo de los Skywalker y los forasteros no son bienvenidos. 

Si le pregunta por el Ser Superior, no podrá fiarse de su respuesta porque nunca sabrá si han troleado los aficionados del barsa, o si la información en la que se basa la respuesta la ha redactado Butragueño. 

Me imagino que a no mucho tardar inventarán un blockchain para que "la comunidad" certifique la veracidad de las respuestas de la IA, y simultáneamente la charo ojonegro que se acuesta con gorilas en la niebla creará una entidad no lucrativa de trabajo colaborativo para certificar respuestas de la IA de marras. 

Vamos, que si queremos estar seguros de algo tendremos que seguir buscando las fuentes y valorándolas nosotros.


----------



## Persea (30 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Que empresa es dueña de ChatGPT? La seguís?
> 
> Yo últimamente la utilizo para intentar formarme. Por ejemplo viendo vídeos de análisis macro cuando se emplean términos que no entiendo le pregunto a esta IA y va de Puta madre para ese cometido. Entiendo que como yo habrá miles. Al igual que cuando nació WhatsApp que yo era de los únicos que la tenía instalada en el teléfono mientras mis colegas pagaban por enviar sms.
> Me parece algo análogo a esa situación.



nutritivo


----------



## Eigentum (30 Dic 2022)

Yo ya no uso GOOGLE, me parece anticuado !!! cuando tengo que buscar cualquier explicacion uso la IA, a mi edad estoy haciendo una FP en Alemania y mis simulacros de examanes los hago usando la IA, todas las traducciones también y cualquier concepto de electronica,economia,derecho que no comprenda lo busco en la IA, luego para rematar me voy a youtube en todo caso.

Buscar en google???? uffff eso es cosa del pasado.


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Google la compraría si viera peligrar su negocio. No hay más.


----------



## Funciovago (30 Dic 2022)

Ahora resulta que nadie usa google, igual que meta nadie usa instagram wassap...
tampoco usareis android, ni waze ni google docs, ni gmail...


----------



## Nico (30 Dic 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Ahora resulta que nadie usa google, igual que meta nadie usa instagram wassap...
> tampoco usareis android, ni waze ni google docs, ni gmail...




yo no uso ni burbuja, con eso te digo todo...


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Dic 2022)

A mi me parece una chorrada , totalmente manipulada...con los consejos típicos que salen en todos los sitios a poco que estes un par de horas mirando videos o googleando.

No hay nada original, ni te explica trucos para por ejemplo poder cobrar dos bajas por pluriactividad o bordear la ley, o cosas nuevas.

Una puta mierda para vagos, que ya ni siquiera quieren buscar...cuando sea a través de impulsos electromágneticos cerebrales pues todavía para más vagos aún que no quieren ya ni escribir en el teclado.

Antes todo eran nfts, luego metaversos ahora IA, y patadon p'alante.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Dic 2022)

Me ha picado código en Python explicándole lo que necesitaba
Para el Paco medio es una herramienta que te escribe newsletters que tanto se llevan ahora, emails...

Incluso le pedí que me haga una dieta variada baja en carbohidratos y alta en proteínas y en nada la tienes: desayuno, comida, merienda y cena para toda la semana


----------



## ksa100 (30 Dic 2022)

probad el chat de este buscador, pa flipar:
you.com


----------



## Aeneas2 (30 Dic 2022)

ChatGPT te pide número de teléfono. RED ALERT. Ni con un palo.

Un paso más hacia la ID Digital.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (30 Dic 2022)

Que se jodan


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Te venden buenrollismo, código abierto, orientado a la comunidad,...
> 
> Pero no es más que la fase tres de la prueba de la vacuna
> 
> ...



Acordáos de la Web3 Foundation y Polkadot para estos oscuros fines






W3F | Web3 Foundation


Web3 Foundation Nurtures and stewards technologies and applications in the fields of decentralized web software protocols.




web3.foundation












Polkadot Network


Polkadot empowers blockchain networks to work together under the protection of shared security.




polkadot.network

















Gavin Wood sale del proyecto Woke de Ethereum para hacer el "tapado" del Foro Económico Mundial


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Dic 2022)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> No es woke esa IA?



Toda IA real que se precie, tras analizar la realidad y los datos disponibles, se vuelve nazi y determina que los judíos deben de ser exterminados.

Ya ha ocurrido antes.

No creo que una IA sea tal sin ser nazi por aprendizaje.

Mucho cuidado pues


----------

